# Amarillo, Tx Two Females (1bt, 1bicolor)



## GSD Loving Man

these girls are on the short list....
both are very friendly, get along with other dogs, and are fairly young...
The black and tan female is in Q38 cage and the Blanket back(bicolor) one is in F18
This is a kill shelter and these girls have been there a couple of days...

806-373-1716 (adoption is $85, extra days for each dog can be bought also...)
You can pay over the phone with credit card...
Let's get these girls out of here!


----------



## Jax08

Beautiful girls. Both girls are b/t. The one is a blanket back, not a bi-color.


----------



## Ingrid

Bump for these two sweet looking friendly girls!


----------



## GSD Loving Man

F18 has been adopted!!!! Yay!!

Q39 ( had I missed stated the number as 38) last day is tuesday January 17th! Let's get her out of there!!!


----------



## GSD Loving Man

Q 39 will be euthanized Tuesday if no one can step up and help her. I will check monday evening on her...Thanks in advance if you can help her!


----------



## Mawdy'sMom

BUMP for this little girl..at deaths door...


----------



## chicagojosh

I can buy her more days on my lunch break...


----------



## GSD Loving Man

That's awesome! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## chicagojosh

for sure!


----------



## chicagojosh

they are closed today!


----------



## GSD Loving Man

try first thing in the morning, probably closed for holiday!


----------



## Dejavu

Oh no! It's a holiday in the US? How does one buy extra days for the sweet girl??


----------



## chicagojosh

Hi all,

yep, it's martin luther king day. I thought someone would still pick up their phone...guess not.

Dejavu, im new to this, but apparently at some kill shelters you can buy dog more days of life. I don't know how much a day is (I'd guess 20 - $40). I was planning on buying this girl a week and then check in


----------



## Mawdy'sMom

Q39 (BLK & tan)is a gorgeous girl - looks young and interested in life,, hope hers in not over tomorrow.


----------



## chicagojosh

Mawdy'sMom said:


> Q39 (BLK & tan)is a gorgeous girl - looks young and interested in life,, hope hers in not over tomorrow.


i have reminder on my calender at 8 am to call and "buy her more days"

that's all I can do from Illinois though....come on TEXAS people!!!


----------



## chicagojosh

ok, what the heck. i tried at 8 am. i tried right now. still not open


----------



## mysweetkaos

She's a beauty. If we were in a better place, I wish we could help her....but with on senior with health problems, and one puppy still in training...there's no way. Hope someone can take her.


----------



## chicagojosh

I just called again. still not open! what is going on? seriously...it's 9:36 pick up your dang phone people


----------



## GSD Loving Man

Just talked with them and she is still there....


----------



## chicagojosh

GSD Loving Man said:


> Just talked with them and she is still there....


What!?!?!

I just got off the phone with them and they said she's not there anymore???

they were unorganized, had me on hold for 10 minutes, and then offered me a husky?

you live in Amarillo right GSD Loving man? if she is actually there, i would still want to buy her days, i could paypal you some...

this is ridiculous


----------



## GSD Loving Man

I'll check after work...


----------



## chicagojosh

sounds good


----------



## GSD Loving Man

Both dogs are gone....hopefully both adopted!


----------

